# Musical bird cage Cottage, Norfolk, April 2014



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 8, 2014)

This lovely cottage sits in fields in the Norfolk countryside. A strange set up, a small part is a little house, a tiny kitchen, a living room filled with lots of beds and furniture , and upstairs 1 bedroom and a bathroom. To the back of here is a much bigger open space which has been undergoing redevelopment, but seems to have stopped.

This is an older explore, not been able to get out recently with family commitments and not finding the time.
I have been in two minds whether to post, so I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 8, 2014)

Nice looking house & great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## just looking (Jul 8, 2014)

Nice photos... I came across one like this ? it had been started but owner hit problems when it was found to be a listed property.. just to add to the problems there were the bats ( protected ) and the death watch beetle, maybe your owner fell on hard times either way I enjoyed your find... Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 8, 2014)

No I am glad you posted it stealth. .excellent little place and great photos.i like this one a lot.


----------



## Zedstar (Jul 8, 2014)

Brilliant find.... why is there so many piano's in derelict places ??
Again thanks for another great find


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 8, 2014)

Zedstar said:


> Brilliant find.... why is there so many piano's in derelict places ??
> Again thanks for another great find



Found this-

The piano was an important source of home entertainment, as well as being a sign of status, and was often put in the best room in the house, ready to show the neighbours - even attract suitors. A young woman who was good at playing the piano was regarded as better marriage material.

Because pianos were being made in such quantities at the time, the quality was not always the best.

"In the 1920s, they were made for the mass market. They were not made to last, they were made to sell," 
The piano is just "not as culturally relevant" as it once was ..


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 8, 2014)

A young woman who can play piano was regarded better marriage material? So that's what I'm missing lol  

Good collection of shots, an I do like the bird cage shot too, you did well with stuff on offer.
I Shall pm you soon as you've probably been wondering “why no mockingbird message back”


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 8, 2014)

Loving this place Stealth. For a non six toe Norfolk inhabitant, you have unearthed some lovely stuff well done as always.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 8, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> A young woman who can play piano was regarded better marriage material? So that's what I'm missing lol
> 
> Good collection of shots, an I do like the bird cage shot too, you did well with stuff on offer.
> I Shall pm you soon as you've probably been wondering “why no mockingbird message back”



Thanks!
yeah I did start to think you had the arse!


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 8, 2014)

This is well worth posting, nice and quirky. Interesting facts there about a lady being good at playing the piano making a better wife.....my missus can manage a bit of the eastenders tune and a bit of the van der valk theme


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 8, 2014)

It's got a piano, so of course you should post it! Thanks for letting us all see.


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 8, 2014)

That's a great little find, thanks for sharing..


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 8, 2014)

Off course its worth posting
Excellent, as always


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 9, 2014)

Love the second shot  Thanks for sharing


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 9, 2014)

also glad you posted this, nice little place, report and photos. Thanks


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 27, 2014)

like that lots


----------

